# Eulophia nuda



## lienluu (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 10, 2006)

Very beautiful! :clap: 

Thanks, Lien


----------



## Gideon (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice one Lien, could you post pics of the plant please?


----------



## lienluu (Jul 10, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Nice one Lien, could you post pics of the plant please?




Yup, will take pics in 2 seconds, but there's not much to see!! it's just an ugly bulb and a new growth starting.


----------



## lienluu (Jul 10, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Nice one Lien, could you post pics of the plant please?



Here you go!






Does any one know anything else about this plant? I just know it's used for medicinal purposes but could not find much else on it. I couldn't even find a photo of it online!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, very nice bloom!

butt-ugly plant, though.... 

--Stephen


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool species!
I've got a small collection of Eulophias from when I was into collecting them. Most of the species are very difficult to find info about online, and even harder to find for sale. What were you wanting to know? (I don't know this species though, but I'll try to find you some answers)

Jon
________
Sell Vaporizers


----------



## lienluu (Jul 10, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Cool species!
> I've got a small collection of Eulophias from when I was into collecting them. Most of the species are very difficult to find info about online, and even harder to find for sale. What were you wanting to know? (I don't know this species though, but I'll try to find you some answers)
> 
> Jon




Can't find any info on this species, other than that it is a medicinal plant, but i can't even find what it is used for!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 10, 2006)

"E. nuda Lindl.: The tubers have been used in India to treat tumors, scrofulous glands, blood disorders, bronchitis, and tuberculosis, and as a vermifuge ([long list of sources])"

Source: Lawler, L.J. "Ethnobotany of the Orchidaceae." In Orchid Biology, Reviews and Perspectives, III, edited by J. Arditti, 27-149. Ithaca, NY: Cornell University Press, 1984.

--Stephen


----------



## lienluu (Jul 10, 2006)

silence882 said:


> "E. nuda Lindl.: The tubers have been used in India to treat tumors, scrofulous glands, blood disorders, bronchitis, and tuberculosis, and as a vermifuge ([long list of sources])"
> 
> Source: Lawler, L.J. "Ethnobotany of the Orchidaceae." In Orchid Biology, Reviews and Perspectives, III, edited by J. Arditti, 27-149. Ithaca, NY: Cornell University Press, 1984.
> 
> --Stephen



Thanks Stephen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2006)

I think Eulophias usually have many small blossoms per stem. Does yours?


----------



## lienluu (Jul 10, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> I think Eulophias usually have many small blossoms per stem. Does yours?



It has four 3.5cm flowers.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Lien, Interesting bulbs, I wanted to see how it differs from my Eulophia petersii...and indeed it is very different


----------

